# $200 budget for 150 gal tank filter



## letstalkfish (Dec 25, 2008)

What Filters could I get for $200. If I can make one. How would I do this.


----------



## sleepy09 (Jan 15, 2009)

If I was you I would go onto ebay and see what they have under *canister filters *for under 200 bucks. I paid just about 200 for a Fluval FX5 with all of the media including free shipping. It all depends on what deals you can find on there. If you don't like the Fluval they have all of the other brands on there.

Here is a link to just one deal on ebay. A Fluval FX5 for 200 with free shipping. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/FLUVAL-FX5-AQUARIUM ... 7C294%3A50


----------



## letstalkfish (Dec 25, 2008)

Could I go with 2 400 emperor 400 which is up to 80 gallons which would make 160 gallons


----------



## kodyboy (Dec 9, 2007)

The best bang for you buck filtration wise would be a DIY sump. There are lots of guides on how to do it and for the cost of the overflow (unless you have a drilled tank), the sump (plastic container or tank), media, and pump you can easily do it for $100 if you find a decent used pump. The other $100 can go to a canister filter or a pair of Emperor 400s. 
Since you are on a budget keep an eye out for used equipment on this board, craigslist etc. That is where you can get some awesome deals!


----------



## DISCIPLE (Sep 20, 2007)

kodyboy said:


> The best bang for you buck filtration wise would be a DIY sump. There are lots of guides on how to do it and for the cost of the overflow (unless you have a drilled tank), the sump (plastic container or tank), media, and pump you can easily do it for $100 if you find a decent used pump. The other $100 can go to a canister filter or a pair of Emperor 400s.
> Since you are on a budget keep an eye out for used equipment on this board, craigslist etc. That is where you can get some awesome deals!


i agree and i have a fx5 from ebay lol! the w/d is the best other then drip filtration. best part is how good it is for your water :thumb:


----------



## spotmonster (Nov 23, 2006)

I would also buy the FX5, I love it!! . Heres one for 190- shipped.http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi ... %26ps%3D42 .

2- 400's would be a waste of $ compared to the FX5. Unless you got them on a price match deal for 40.00-50.00 each.

The other recommendations are good advise also.

But if you want the best possible 1 filter solution for 200.00, FX5 can't be beat IMO.


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

Another vote for FX5 - that or a used Eheim 2260. I paid less than $200 for my 2260 on Aquabid, but you might have to look around for a while before you find a good deal on one of those. The Fluval is easier to come by, and although I've never used one myself, there seem to be only rave reviews about that filter.

You can built a sump for a lot less - here are details about mine - but it's a lot of work. Unless you enjoy building projects, the time might be better spend watching your fish :thumb:

Frank


----------



## boredatwork (Sep 14, 2007)

Unless you really know what you are doing I don't think $200 is a good budget for a sump. If you do a search on the forums for DIY sumps I think you will find out that a lot of people, especially first timers, will end up spending more.

When it comes to filtration the main cost (forget about value) is in the pump. For any high capacity filter, whether it is a canister, HOB, sump, etc., you are mainly paying for the cost of a pump.

For a DIY sump for a 150g you will spend at least $100 on the pump. That leaves you with $100 for all the other supplies. I don't know about everyone else, but those "quick trips" to the hardware store add up pretty quickly.


----------



## kodyboy (Dec 9, 2007)

http://www.catalinaaquarium.com/product ... ts_id=1584
I have had very good luck with the Catalina pumps, used them for years and never had any issues. I also like mag pumps, but they are significantly more expensive. A CA4000 or maybe a 3000 would be more than enough pump to run decent flow through a sump and then you would need a tank, a media tower (I use the plastic drawer units found at office supply stores), media, a heater and some plumbing (which can get expensive as boardatwork said). I agree that costs can get out of control if this is your first sump, but sumps are awesome filtration if done correctly. 
Check the trading post and craigslist, sometimes you can get already made sumps for great deals!
If you are not handy and do not want to get used equipment then maybe an FX5 and an emperor 400 would be your best bet. A little more than $200, but not too much more.


----------



## eliteinstalls (Feb 11, 2009)

another vote for the FX5...got mine on fleabay also about 3 years ago......runs my 125 like a champ.....


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

kodyboy said:


> http://www.catalinaaquarium.com/product_info.php?cPath=27_28&products_id=1584
> I have had very good luck with the Catalina pumps, used them for years and never had any issues. I also like mag pumps, but they are significantly more expensive. A CA4000 or maybe a 3000 would be more than enough pump to run decent flow through a sump and then you would need a tank, a media tower (I use the plastic drawer units found at office supply stores), media, a heater and some plumbing (which can get expensive as boardatwork said). I agree that costs can get out of control if this is your first sump, but sumps are awesome filtration if done correctly.
> Check the trading post and craigslist, sometimes you can get already made sumps for great deals!
> If you are not handy and do not want to get used equipment then maybe an FX5 and an emperor 400 would be your best bet. A little more than $200, but not too much more.


You read my mind!
I have a CA-4000 in my DIY sump in my 180g and couldn't be happier. I estimate $100-$120 in the whole thing TOTAL, but I bargan shopped the whole way through. Now if you're not a DIY type go for the FX-5, however as a last resort I would recomend 2 AC100's instead of 2 Emperor 400's


----------



## MightyM (May 15, 2004)

I think 4 AC70 is the best bang...they cost almost half of the 110 and it gives you 1200 gph flow and 8 times turnover. 2 Emperor would only give you 800 gph flow rate and the cost is almost the same.


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

Best canister is Eheim see if you can get one on Ebay. best HOB is Aqua-Clear. If you can not find Ehaim canister than go with Fluval-FX5 however I have never used one but it is made by Hagen.


----------



## SupeDM (Jan 26, 2009)

A filstar XP3 and a emperor 400 would be under 200$ and you wouldnt be putting all your safety in one unit. As I have explained before 1 filter is risky because if it fails you lose all biofiltration. The XP3 isnt as big as the FX5 but I absolutely love mine. I have 5 and the emperor filters are the best I have ever used for HOB filters. Marineland has allways been a great company for me.


----------

